# 52320 & 52352



## tmrang (Apr 3, 2009)

Can both 52320 AND 52352 be billed?

Thanks in advance for your help
Tonya Rang, CPC


----------



## ndlemons (Apr 3, 2009)

My compliance editor says, yes they can be billed together.

52352
52350 - 51


----------



## tmrang (Apr 3, 2009)

ndlemons said:


> My compliance editor says, yes they can be billed together.
> 
> 52352
> 52350 - 51


Did you check 52320? I see that you have 52350 above. I know the two aren't bundled but I thought 52352 included 52320, just that a ureteroscope is used in 52352 (as it was in the Op note I am coding)

Thanks for all your help!

Tonya Rang, CPC


----------



## mkj2486 (Apr 4, 2009)

According to CCI these can be billed together. (52320 & 52352)


----------

